# Best clinics Ukraine and Cyprus for over 40



## Pat29 (Jun 1, 2017)

Hello,

I'm 41 years old, single and trying have a baby since last year...
As I want a non anonymos donor I think to go to Cyprus, Ukraine or Russia.
Which are the best clinics for woman over 40's in this countries??


----------



## mandalay (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi
I can recommend team miracle in North Cyprus. Dr Firdevs is an incredible doctor, very kind and understanding. The clinic is well equipped, located in a hospital and they have excellent success rates.  I have my baby as a result. They offer a variety of treatments and accept single ladies. Good luck with your IVF journey xx


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I have no personal experiences, but from what I know best IVF clinics in Ukraine - Intersono (Lviv), Biotexcom (Kiev), in Russia - Mother and Child (Moscow), Next generation clinic (Petersburg http://www.spbivf.com/en/) If you consider ivf abroad, it's worth visiting the international thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=261.0, to find out more particularly about Czech and Polish clinics.


----------



## annasss (Feb 8, 2017)

We've got our treatment in ukraine, in kiev. it's my first cycle there. In two days I will have my bloods result. frankly, i don't know if it the best clinic there but it offers really good services for reasonable prices. We didn't pay any additional money and get a pack of medication for free. I suppose it's wonderful if you want to save some money. in addition, we had a chance to see a donor database before going there.


----------



## Lilly08 (Jul 12, 2017)

Hi Pat29,
I'm 47 and looking for alternative options..because the natural way doesn't seem to work :S 
I have a child but I would love to be mother again. I'm really concerned about it but haven't lost hope yet. 
My husband and I are thinking whether we try IVP or surrogacy. 
We are still looking for options. We will definitely do it abroad, because it is cheaper.
Biotexcom has very good reviews. It is in Kiev, Ukrain.
I will keep you updated in case we start a treatment there.
All the best, 
Lilly


----------



## annasss (Feb 8, 2017)

Hi Lilly, I hope you are doing great these days. I'm sorry you have fertility issues, I know it hurts, I've faced them as all ladies here..
May I ask you a question? I saw you were talking about biotex, have you already contacted them? I'm asking because we are also with them, waiting for the next cycle. I've heard a clinic would be closed from August 14 to 27, did you know about it?

Post edited to remove unnecessary quoting


----------



## Lilly08 (Jul 12, 2017)

Thank you for understanding. The good thing about this forum is that we can support each other.
I did contacted them and I was informed of all the process. They answered me really quickly. I guess I will have to travel first to know all the details and see the clinic's facilities. Haven't book a flight yet, my husband is really busy at work these days. 
How has your experience with them been so far? x


----------

